# Hi from new modeler



## chameleon 2009 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi every one just restarted back in to modeling, and its changed so much, will post later some of my recent projects
Mike


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard Mike from down under...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina!
Modeling is still the same, just throw some paint and glue at random bits of plastic, and, Presto! an airplane appears.
(Wayne uses the abra-ca-dabara method)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2012)

And I use the pfffttt method.
You've fallen in with a weird lot.

There are plenty of us retreads in here.


----------



## chameleon 2009 (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks guys so were do I post images of what i have made, I don't want to put them in the wrong place
Mike


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from across the Pond!



> There are plenty of us retreads in here.



Hey, that kinda language.... oh wait.....'retreads'... not the same as...nevermind.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Mike, welcome from a bit further north and west of you. If you want to post photos of your models, have a look in the 'Modelling' section, probably under 'Completed kits' or similar. Many of us here who've had a break from the hobby and getting back into it, myself included, so you're in good company - well, apart from Jan, and ...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)

Me.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard Mike.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the looney bin


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

If they're Wildcats, Terry has a special thread for them, as he looooove them shapely....oh shut it, you know you do.....birds so much!

Welcome to the open clinic, make yourself feel strapped in and enjoy the buzz!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Mike. You'll find plenty of help here and a LOT of joking around. There are some threads in the Model section you may want to scope out, may answer some questions you have.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

When, where, how and what to drink! Why the Wildcat is the best fighter of all time (ask Terry and he'll fill you in!) among other things...


----------



## javlin (Jul 31, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> When, where, how and what to drink! Why the Wildcat is the best fighter of all time (ask Terry and he'll fill you in!) among other things...



Yeah do what Swede said.......


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 31, 2012)

This place isn't an asylum gust ask anyone (If they're not restrained)


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2012)

Now wait just a darned minute!
Just when did you build these second, third and fourth kits????????
How long were you at this?
How long have you been away from it????
And just when did you come back to it??
Cuz your builds are bit of allright! and I'm a bit confused! but then, I am old.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chameleon 2009, huh? 
Methinks you are having a joke on us. You are in the Expert catagory, for sure!
I know 'cause I've been at this for many years and you are way better than I.
Come join us in the new GB (Carrier aircraft) and share your techniques, please!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Have to say that your meatloafs looks quite alright Meatloaf...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks, Jan! 
I want to know the brand of anti-freeze you been drinking to think that!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2012)

There's a couple of us drinkin the same thing then.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Antifreeze...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 3, 2012)

North Carolina slang for Drankin' likker!


----------

